

A Simple Model of the Evolution of Simple Models of Evolution - sown
http://arxiv.org/abs/adap-org/9910002
From Chris Moore's Journal of Weird Ass Shit.
======
DanielBMarkham
This one was much better than the complex model of the evolution of complex
models of evolution.

Also gets points for being more succinct than the famous Simple Model of the
Evolution of Complex Models of the Evolution of Simple Models of Evolution,
which ended, as we all know, disastrously with the model strike of '97.

